# Dota 2 Crash to Desktop



## Toast mit Mett (9. März 2018)

Hey Leute,
ich verzweifel gerade...
Ich werde in unregelmäßigen aus Dota 2 geworfen, ohne Fehlermeldung. Im Event-Viewer gibt es auch keine Einträge.
Meine Schritte:
- CPU Übertaktung raus
- GPU Takt um 100mhz runter geschraubt.
- Temperaturen überprüft (CPU ~48°,GPU 42°)
- GraKa Treiber aktualisiert und ne frühere Version ausprobiert
- In Steam die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüft
- Spiel neuinstalliert
- Als Administrator aus dem Spieleordner gestartet.

Alles ohne Erfolg. Könnt ihr mir helfen den Fehler zu finden ?
Gruß
Toast mit Mett


----------



## Gast20180803 (9. März 2018)

es liegt an Dota 2 selbst


----------

